# calais - just of the ferry....



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, we have parked in the docks at Calais before just off the ferry.... are you still allowed to do this or should we hit the motorway and park for the night at the first aire???


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

wel, last August we just looped back into the car park, and spent the night with no problem, and we'd do the same this year, except we're going to Dunkerque with Norfolk Lines. 

Just do it, and plead ignorance if challenged - and we've never been challenged anywhere.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

We just parked in the truck park by the first filling station. Had no problems and a good nights sleep.


----------

